# Triplet boer babies!!!! 3 hours old



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Momma and babies doing well. 2 doelings and 1 buckling. All three are nursing. Momma stands and lets them take turns. They look tiny to me, but I have never had triples before. I'll weigh them tomorrow to make sure they are getting enough milk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoa that's some mama to let feed them individually! 
Nice lookers you have, congrats!


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Whoa that's some mama to let feed them individually!
> Nice lookers you have, congrats!


Thank you.

I was think the same think about how she is letting them feed. I sat for 30 minutes in the stall with her this morning and they nursed the whole time for as long as they wanted. Things might change once I let her out to graze. Hopefully not though.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Congrats! What I can see from the pics, they look fine. If the babies are all latching on to the teat and nursing, you are likely all good.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congtatulations! Cute looking babies


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you.....I finally got them weighed....Doeling - Twilight Sparkle 8 lbs.
Doeling - Starr 6.5 lbs.
Buckling - No name yet 6 lbs.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What cute li'l babies.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Momma feeding triples just fine. She's still letting them feed individually for as long as they want. I have kept her a stall for 5 days with her babies. I will be weighing them tomorrow to see if they are gaining enough weight. I'm not sure how long I'm going to keep her put up. She seems to be happy and content.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Awe they look all so happy and content


----------

